# My dog ate my USB cable...



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

For real....

I have no idea where this cable came from (it was not attached to anything, just bundled up with a twist-tie). It has a "regular" USB connector at one end, a small square 4-pin connector at the other end. Its identifying information (written on the cable itself):

AWM E89980-A STYLE 2835 30V VW-1 28/24AWG

CSA LL64151-A AWM A/B 150V FT1 USB CABLE

Any ideas? 

TIA....


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

LOL, that is hilarious

I'm not sure exactly... but it looks (from my imagination) a square USB 2 connnector

These are usually used for printers or scanners - the "regular" goes into the computer

Check the attached image to make sure i got the right idea... (ignore the square thingy on the right)


----------



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

*here's a [blurry] photo of the cable end*

It's definitely not that type of USB cable. The connector is much, much smaller. Here's a photo.


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

ahh, ok, that looks like a digital camera plug then


----------



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

*Oh, swell.....*

Are those cables standard? Or do I need to figure out which manufacturer of which camera it might have come from (yes, there are several possibilities in this house)?

Damn, I wish this dog could talk....

Thanks --


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

just find a camera that uses the little flat thingy... If the camera has that plug then it'll work (unless your dog has killed it...)


----------



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

*that's the problem...*

The dog chewed through the cable completely. I have two halves...

I guess maybe I'll just wait until I go to hook up something to my computer and discover that a cable is missing (then I'll know what it belongs to!)

ergh...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

this?

this is a 505.640 USB lead, A to A, 2.0m.









this is a USB A Male to USB Mini B Male









and this is a USB 1.1 Version DIGITAL CAMERA Interface Cables (Mini USB 4 Pin)









and a 1m USB CABLE for HP PHOTOSMART 318/612 CAMERAS (looks same as first one)


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

hmm the third one looks different...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

if i had to guess based on the picture submitted by jm flint, i'd say it's this one...


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

yeah, that's what i assumed as well


----------



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

*yep, that's the one*

That last picture you posted looks to be the same cable as mine -- mine is light gray, but the connectors are the same.

So... what is it normally used for?

J


----------



## Jayso (Nov 2, 2005)

Digital still cameras... If you have a Canon Ixus than that will definately be it....

However the same cable would still work for any other camera that has that connector on it (ex: you could plug 5 cameras into the computer with the same cable)


----------



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

*thanks -- that helps!*

That eases my mind a lot b/c I don't connect either of my digital still cameras (a Kodak and an Elph) to the computer (I just pop the memory card(s) out and put it into a reader). 

Looks like I won't miss *this* cable....

Thanks --


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

This cable is used with more devices than just cameras. My Rio Carbon (mp3 player) uses this same plug.
This is a standard type of cable and can be bought in stores such as Best Buy or Circut City.
If you have any other devices in your house that use the same cable, you can swap those cables too. I can swap my digital camera cable with my carbon's cable because it's the same plug.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i hadn't thought of mp3 players....

i can only assume there's even more things that use these tiny cables.


----------



## JMFlint (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you! I think I will take it with me to a Best Buy and get it replaced (at least I'll have it whenever I find the thing it goes to!).

Thanks again --


----------

